# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  familiari coadiuvanti

## STEFANO133

un impresa commerciale, ditta individulale, può avvalersi saltuariamente di un fratello, sotto forma di coadiuvante occasionale, senza obbligatoriamente iscriverlo all' INPS?
sarà assicurato Inail.
grazie e buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## Speedy

> un impresa commerciale, ditta individulale, può avvalersi saltuariamente di un fratello, sotto forma di coadiuvante occasionale, senza obbligatoriamente iscriverlo all' INPS?
> sarà assicurato Inail.
> grazie e buon lavoro a tutti.

  Si può instaurare un rapporto di collaborazione occasionale, senza iscrizione inps, a condizione che:
= la durata della collaborazione non sia superiore a 30 giorni l'anno
= l'importo corrisposto non sia superiore a 5.000 euro l'anno
= il collaboratore venga assicurato ai fini inail 
Ciao

----------

